# ................................................



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

.....................................


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics are up!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

PMed U!!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

that is a pretty tense looking standoff with the JDs vs the Oscar!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> that is a pretty tense looking standoff with the JDs vs the Oscar!


Yep they do that all the time but nothing ever happens....the cold war of fish.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice setup. However, the setup is too high for the final resting place.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

to da top!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Willing to sell the 33g long seperate if you want for $150. No stand. 

Fish are selling off so the price for the entire set-up with the JD's,eupterus catfish,pleco and 33g long is now $475.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is that oscar still available?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

The oscar I've had for 7 years, I'm keeping him, moved him to my last FW tank.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Prices are now OBO but no low ballers plz.
Price for the entire thing is $475 OBO and $150firm for the 33g set-up on the bottom.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I want to set-up my salt tank soon so I'll drop the price way down to ONLY $425 including the fish. $400 with out the fish. BCA deal only!


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

PM'D you... very interested, can pick up saturday or sunday.

teal'c AKA Jason


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd you back.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank set SOLD.


----------

